# Golden Motor



## joggerman (Dec 8, 2009)

Nobody ever heard of these ????????????


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I looked at the link and bookmarked it but I don't know the company at all.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

go to http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/index.php, there's lots of info on them there.


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Top efficiency is just above 80 % by the diagram, that is not very impressing. 

Although, now when looking at the data sheet I can find efficiency values of 87 %... Confused!


----------

